# Продукты компании Comodo Group, Inc.: Новости



## Mila

*Comodo Internet Security 3.13: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.

В последней версии представлено множество новых опций, среди которых Comodo Secure DNS, Comodo HopSurf и возможность указывать альтернативные ссылки для обновлений программы. 

Разработчик: Comodo Group
Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 39 Мб 
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*Comodo Internet Security 4.0: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*







Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.

В последней версии добавлена возможность получать поддержку в реальном времени посредством модуля Live Support, внесены изменения в интерфейс, представлен новый инсталлятор, добавлен новый модуль «песочницы» для борьбы с неизвестными вирусами, улучшен антивирусный движок, улучшена работа модуля всплывающих подсказок. 

Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 2,7 Мб 
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*Comodo Internet Security 4.1.1: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.







В последней версии добавлена кнопка для запуска приложений в "песочнице", добавлена онлайновая проверка приложений модулем Defense+, изменены политики безопасности, которые используются по умолчанию, исправлены ошибки.

Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 60 Мб 
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*Comodo Internet Security 5.0: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.







В последней версии улучшен сканер шпионских модулей, представлен новый облачный антивирус, облачная система поведенческого анализа и облачная система белых списков. Кроме этого, добавлен игровой режим, при переходе в который программа не выдает уведомления, появились средства для управления запуском приложений. Также улучшена совместимость с многими приложениями и внесены изменения в интерфейс.

Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 48 Мб 
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo AntiVirus v.5.0.32580.1142*

Comodo AntiVirus - бесплатный антивирус, предназначенный для защиты персонального компьютера от всевозможных вирусов, твроянов и прочих угроз, исходящих от сети. Программа проста в использовании, осуществляет обновление вирусных баз через Интернет.

Источник
Скачать 32-бит
Скачать 64-бит


----------



## Mila

*Comodo Internet Security 5.1: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.

Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 58 Мб 
Скачать можно отсюда.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Internet Security 5.3: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.







В последней версии добавлена полная поддержка IPv6, добавлен сканер руткитов, добавлены новые скины, улучшено обновление базы данных антивируса и антивирусный движок, улучшен инсталлятор.

Разработчик: Comodo Group
Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 31 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.
Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Internet Security 5.3.18: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security.

В последней версии увеличен максимальный размер файлов, которые по умолчанию сканируются.

Разработчик: Comodo Group
Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 34 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Firewall 5.4 обеспечит надежную защиту вашего ПК*

Компания Comodo выпустила новую версию продукта Comodo Firewall 5.4, мощного межсетевого экрана, ориентированного на потребительский рынок. Предлагаемое решение надежно защитит пользовательские ПК от хакерских атак и других распространенных угроз за счет непрерывного мониторинга входящих и исходящих интернет-соединений и своевременного блокирования вредоносного трафика.







Ключевой особенностью приложения является его исключительная легкость в использовании. Для того чтобы обеспечить безопасность системы, достаточно установить Comodo Firewall и принять настройки, заданные по умолчанию. В свою очередь опытные пользователи по достоинству оценят широкие возможности настройки параметров межсетевого экрана. 

Как объясняют разработчики, изначально для Comodo Firewall любое приложение считается потенциально опасным и лишается доступа в «онлайн» до тех пор, пока брандмауэр не убедится в обратном. Такой подход гарантирует достаточно надежную защиту, однако у него есть и достаточно раздражающий побочный эффект. Некоторое время после установки Comodo Firewall будет часто отвлекать пользователя всплывающими уведомлениями. Впрочем, после более близкого знакомства межсетевого экрана с системой количество таких сообщений сократится. 

Технология Defense+, лежащая в основе Comodo Firewall, предлагает также ряд других защитных механизмов. Режим Sandbox обеспечит запуск подозрительных программ в изолированной среде – «песочнице», где они не смогут причинить серьезного вреда компьютеру. По запросу пользователя программа защитит специфические ключи реестра, файлы и папки от несанкционированных изменений. А модуль Blocked Files позволит заблокировать наиболее важные папки и файлы и запретить доступ к ним.

Comodo Firewall 5.4 отличается от предыдущих версий заметно возросшей производительностью и более скромным потреблением ресурсов системы. Разработчики упростили процесс установки продукта на компьютеры, работающие под управлением ОС Windows 7, а также устранили ряд обнаруженных недочетов. 

Свежую версию межсетевого экрана можно загрузить с сайта разработчика.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Internet Security 5.4.189822.1355 - новая версия популярного программного пакета*

Программный набор Comodo Internet Security включает в себя: 

Antivirus - проактивную антивирусную систему, которая автоматически обнаруживает и уничтожает вирусы, сетевых червей и троянские программы;
Firewall - высокоэффективную систему фильтрации сетевых пакетов, действующую согласно глобальным правилам и правилам, задаваемым для отдельных приложений;
Defense+ - систему предотвращения вторжений (HIPS), обеспечивающую защиту критически важных файлов и ресурсов операционной системы от зловредных программ и блокирующую неизвестное вредоносное ПО прежде, чем оно получит возможность установиться в систему. Defense+ обладает возможностью помещать неизвестные программы в "песочницу", представляющую из себя изолированную виртуальную операционную среду, в которой программы по прежнему могут работать, но при этом не могут нанести какой-либо вред системе.







Список изменений и исправлений в версии 5.4.189822.1355 пакета Comodo Internet Security: 

Улучшено: процедура установки на операционной системе Windows 7 и более поздних
Улучшено: ослаблено влияние на производительность ежедневных операций на компьютере
Исправлено: HIPS не блокировала некоторые действия, которые могли быть использованы вредоносным ПО
Исправлено: при некоторых обстоятельствах HIPS не блокировала изменение защищённых файлов
Исправлено: Firewall иногда блокировал безопасные приложения, такие как MSN Messenger и Skype
Исправлено: после установки CIS некоторые инсталляторы аварийно завершали свою работу
Исправлено: Firewall не обнаруживал MAC-спуфинг даже при включённой опции защиты ARP-кеша
Исправлено: при некоторых условиях Firewall вызывал большую задержку DPC
Исправлено: Antivirus аварийно завершал работу при сканировании файлов .PST, созданных определённым образом
Исправлено: Antivirus аварийно завершал работу после или во время обновления антивирусных баз

Скачать последнюю версию программного пакета Comodo Internet Security можно по следующим ссылкам: 

CIS 5.4 x86 + x64 (59.2 МБ, Windows 7 / Vista / XP SP2, freeware)
CIS 5.4 x86 (34.2 МБ, Windows 7 / Vista / XP SP2, freeware)
CIS 5.4 x64 (36.4 МБ, Windows 7 / Vista / XP SP2, freeware)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Бесплатный антивирус Comodo теперь для платформы Mac*

Comodo Antivirus for Mac присоединился к числу бесплатных антивирусных программ для компьютеров Apple 

Существует распространенное заблуждение о платформе Mac, что она не нуждается в антивирусной защите. Правда, Маки менее подвержены заражению вирусами - это из-за способа построения системы, а также недостаточности вирусов для Mac из-за меньшей популярности по сравнению с ОС Windows.

Comodo начал бета-тестирование своего бесплатного антивируса для Mac, который предоставляет базовый функционал для защиты от вирусов: проверка в режиме реального времени, сканирование критический областей системы и полная проверка системы.

Антивирус имеет удобный интерфейс с поддержкой MAC OSx Drag n Drop, с различными настройками для тех, кто любит повозиться. Тем не менее, программа в настоящее время в бета-версии, так что могут возникать проблемы со стабильностью работы. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Публичная бета-версия Comodo Internet Security 5.8 Beta: основные изменения*

*Уже некоторое время доступен для бета-тестирования бесплатный комплексный антивирус Comodo Internet Security 5.8 Beta. Рассмотрим основные изменения в новой версии *







Основные важные изменения Comodo Internet Security 5.8 Beta
• НОВОЕ! Усилен HIPS на 64-разрядных операционных системах: HIPS переработан таким образом, что сейчас многие его части столь же сильны, как и на 32-разрядных операционных систем. Раньше можно было обойти некоторые из защит, таких как защита доступа к COM-интерфейсам и т.д.

• НОВОЕ! Полная интеграция с COMODO Endpoint Security Manager (ESM): теперь любой установленный CIS может быть мгновенно преобразован в централизованно управляемый непосредственно из интерфейса клиента! Требуется ESM 2.0 и старше.

• НОВОЕ! Индикация прогресса антивирусный проверки: В новой версии CAV показывает процент завершения проверки.

• НОВОЕ! В CIS 5.8 появилась новая тема интерфейса.

• УЛУЧШЕНО! Повышена производительность резидентного сканера CAV в реальном времени в режиме Stateful (Кумулятивный).​
В плане дальнейшей разработки 5.8 BETA планируется ввести новое антивирусное ядро, которое позволит снизить размер антивирусных баз до ~ 80 Мб (от ~ 180 МБ)

Если Вы хотите принять участие в бета-тестировании новой версии бесплатного комплексного антивируса Comodo, необходимо скачать Comodo Internet Security 5.8 Beta (последняя версия 5.8.199581.2037). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышла Третья бета-версия CIS 5.8 Возможно, последняя бета или релиз-кандидат.*

Что нового в CIS 5.8.206694.2075 Бета 3.


ИСПРАВЛЕНО! Обновления антивируса потребляли очень много памяти.
ИСПРАВЛЕНО! Падение антивируса на плохих дисковых секторах.
ИСПРАВЛЕНО! Обход ХИПС некоторыми видами вредоносных программ с помощью эксплуатации доверенных приложений.
ИСПРАВЛЕНО! ХИПС не перехватывал некоторые способы копирования экрана.
ИСПРАВЛЕНО! ХИПС не перехватывал модификацию служб Windows.
А также множество небольших исправлений.

Что нужно протестировать?
Основные изменения этой бета-версии касаются проактивной защиты (HIPS) и антивируса. Таким образом наиболее существенными являются воспроизводимые ошибки, ответственные за проблемы со стабильностью системы, проблемы с совместимостью и аварийные завершения.

Также приветствуются сообщения о любых других найденных проблемах и тестирование остальных функций. В случях БСОДов пожалуйста предоставляйте дампы памяти.

Сообщения об ошибках пожалуйста размещайте здесь:
http://forums.comodo.com/beta-corne...y-582066942075-beta-bug-reports-t76202.0.html

*ВНИМАНИЕ!: Это бета-версия и она может иметь серьезные ошибки, которые могут привести к повреждению компьютера и данных. Она предназначена для квалифицированных бета-тестеров и не должна использоваться в обычных рабочих условиях!*


Загрузить:

http://download.comodo.com/cis/download/installs/5.8_1j230d/cispremium_installer.exe
Размер: 59M ( 60979736 )

-----------------------
Оригинальный топик: https://forums.comodo.com/beta-corn...rity-582066942075-beta-released-t76203.0.html

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Cleaning Essentials обеспечит дополнительную антивирусную проверку вашего ПК*

Comodo Cleaning Essentials – это набор портативных инструментов для быстрого обнаружения и аккуратного удаления вредоносных программ с жесткого диска ПК. Если ваш компьютер начал вести себя подозрительно, а установленный антивирус не демонстрирует признаков беспокойства, выполните дополнительную проверку системы с помощью Comodo Cleaning Essentials.







Режимы Custom Scan и Full Scan, доступные на домашнем экране, позволят выбрать между полной проверкой системы и сканированием выбранных областей диска. Перед проведением проверки Comodo Cleaning Essentials предложит активировать дополнительные опции, недоступные в ряде конкурирующих продуктов и упрощающие поиск руткитов и других тщательно замаскированных программ.

В состав инструментария Comodo Cleaning Essentials также входит превосходный инструмент под названием KillSwitch, который позволит изучить активные процессы в мельчайших подробностях. Информация из «белых списков» Comodo позволит приложению идентифицировать большинство безопасных процессов и не тратить время на их доскональную проверку, а сосредоточить все свое внимание на потенциальных угрозах. Пользователь сможет просматривать списки модулей для каждого процесса, оценивать объемы потребляемой оперативной памяти, осуществлять мониторинг системных служб и открытых сетевых соединений и решать другие задачи.

Напомним, что сканер Comodo Cleaning Essentials не предусматривает возможности защиты ПК в режиме реального времени. По этой причине продукт не может рассматриваться как альтернатива традиционному антивирусу. Однако инструментарий настоятельно рекомендуется к применению в качестве дополнительного уровня защиты вашей системы.

Приложение доступно на нескольких языках, включая русский. Свежую версию Comodo Cleaning Essentials 1.8 для 64-битных систем на базе ОС Windows 7 и Vista можно загрузить здесь.

Источник


----------



## грум

Выпущен COMODO Cleaning Essentials 2.0 BETA
Смотреть здесь


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo выпускает настольный продукт и онлайн-сервис для резервного копирования данных*

Компания Comodo сообщила о доступности обновленной версии настольного приложения Comodo Backup 4.0.6 и анонсировала новый сервис Comodo Online Storage, позволяющий клиентам размещать резервные копии важных данных в персональном онлайн-хранилище.







Одним из наиболее заметных усовершенствований, представленных в версии Comodo Backup 4.0.6, является интуитивно понятный интерфейс, который шаг за шагом проведет пользователей через весь процесс резервного копирования данных. Владельцы компьютеров смогут отметить необходимые файлы и папки на жестком диске и одним нажатием на кнопку обеспечить их отправку в локальное, внешнее или онлайн-хранилище.

Одной из интересных особенностей версии 4.0.6 является поддержка «умных профилей» Smart Profiles, которые обеспечивают автоматическое сканирование ПК в поисках документов, цифровых снимков, видео- и аудиофайлов и позволяют выполнить резервное копирование соответствующего контента одним нажатием на кнопку. В распоряжении пользователей окажутся отдельные профили для архивирования электронной корреспонденции, браузерных данных и игровых сохранений. Клиенты также смогут создавать и настраивать собственные профили, предназначенные для создания резервных копий системного реестра, избранных файлов и папок или даже содержимого целых дисковых разделов.

Версия Comodo Backup 4.0.6 тесно интегрируется с новым web-сервисом Comodo Online Storage. Клиентское ПО для работы с онлайн-хранилищем устанавливается на компьютер в процессе инсталляции настольного приложения или может быть загружено отдельно. Каждому пользователю Comodo Online Storage совершенно бесплатно предлагается 5 Гб пространства на сервере, а при необходимости емкость хранилища можно увеличить до 250 Гб всего за S9,99 в месяц или за S99,99 в год.

Сервис Comodo Online Storage предусматривает два разных способа архивирования данных. Локальные файлы и папки могут синхронизироваться с web-хранилищем из контекстного меню (щелчок по объекту правой кнопкой мыши и выбор опции Sync with Comodo Online Storage). Этот способ позволяет быстро сохранять резервные копии файлов после внесения изменений.

Альтернативный вариант предполагает перемещение файлов, каталогов, закладок, ссылок и даже фрагментов текста с помощью курсора мыши в специальные «зоны выброски». Объекты, перемещенные таким способом, снабжаются пометкой Dropped Files, а доступ к ним можно получить прямо из проводника Windows Explorer.

Оба продукта Comodo Backup 4.0.6 и Comodo Online Storage распространяются бесплатно и работают под управлением операционной системы Windows XP SP2 и более поздних версий. Разумеется, использование онлайн-хранилища предполагает наличие у пользователя учетной записи. Пройти процедуру регистрации можно непосредственно в процессе установки приложения.

Источник


----------



## грум

COMODO Cleaning Essentials 2.1.215955.162 BETA Released
Скачать здесь


----------



## грум

COMODO Cleaning Essentials 2.2.217899.172 Final Released


> НОВОЕ Новый KillSwitch
> НОВОЕ Новый интерфейс CCE
> НОВОЕ "Агрессивный" режим KillSwitch и CCE (при запуске с нажатой клавишей SHIFT)
> НОВОЕ Анализатор автозагрузки
> НОВОЕ "Умный" режим проверки в CCE
> НОВОЕ Возможность ведения журнала загрузки системы с помощью KillSwitch
> НОВОЕ Возможность импорта антивирусных баз в CCE
> 
> УЛУЧШЕНО Более мощный метод доступа к диску при проверке
> УЛУЧШЕНО Более мощный Quick Repair (Быстрый ремонт) в KillSwitch
> УЛУЧШЕНО Сканер загрузочнного сектора для конфигураций с несколькими установленными ОС.
> 
> ИСПРАВЛЕНО Аварийная остановка системы (БСОД) при снятии хуков в ядре ОС в некоторых ситуациях.
> ИСПРАВЛЕНО Падение CCE при анализе NTFS-потоков в некоторых случаях.
> ИСПРАВЛЕНО Защита системных файлов во время лечения.


Скачать здесь
Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Unite 3.0 – удобный доступ к удаленным машинам с комфортом локальной сети*

Компания Comodo выпустила новую версию своего продукта Comodo Unite 3.0, ранее известного под названием EasyVPN. Этот продукт обеспечивает прозрачный доступ к общим сетевым ресурсам – папкам и принтерам – на удаленных машинах с таким же удобством, как по локальной сети. Еще одно замечательное свойство Comodo Unite 3.0 – продукт не требует оплаты при личном и некоммерческом использовании.

Если вам часто приходится работать на двух и более удаленных друг от друга компьютерах, например, один на работе и один дома, то для обмена файлами между этими машинами часто приходится использовать электронную почту, прожиг данных на дисках, а также USB-флэшки или внешние жесткие диски. Эти средства работают, но несколько неудобны – вместо них можно наладить удобный канал подключения через Интернет, установив на обе машины копии Comodo Unite 3.0.

Для использования сетевого доступа с помощью Comodo Unite требуется сначала зарегистрировать бесплатную учетную запись на сайте продукта – эта учетная запись позволяет организовать собственную виртуальную частную сеть. Одно из важнейших достоинств Comodo Unite заключается в том, что этот продукт обеспечивает полноценный доступ к папкам и принтерам удаленного компьютера даже при наличии в корпоративной сети брандамуэра с самыми строгими ограничениями, когда брандмауэр не позволяет установить подключение к компьютеру иными средствами. В итоге вы можете с удобством открывать файлы и папки на удаленном компьютере, даже выводить изображения и документы на мощный принтер, установленный на работе, оставаясь у себя дома.

Дополнительно с помощью технологии Comodo Unite можно легко обмениваться цифровыми фотографиями и видеороликами с друзьями и близкими – достаточно просто передать файл в папку на их компьютере. Также технология Comodo Unite обеспечивает возможность защищенного обмена сообщениями по зашифрованному каналу – длина ключа в 128 бит защищает этот канал от перехвата.

С помощью Comodo Unite также можно организовать приватный чат с неограниченным числом пользователей, можно проводить онлайн-конференции с чатом и обменом файлами, можно настраивать компьютеры друзей, не выходя из дома, загружать себе файлы с рабочей машины, открывать друзьям постоянный доступ к своему фото- и медиа-архиву, либо делиться своими приложениями, чтобы ваши близкие и друзья могли работать с установленными на вашем ПК программами.

Сами разработчики подчеркивают такие отличия Comodo Unite от предыдущих версий продукта, как возможность входить на несколько машин под одной учетной записью, отображение все подключенных компьютеров в разделе «Мои компьютеры», а также долгожданный сервис для установки подключения через VPN-канал до входа в Windows (вы можете подключиться к удаленному ПК, даже если на этом ПК не выполнен вход в Windows). Новый web-интерфейс Unite позволяет управлять доступными сетями, контактами и личной информацией с поддержкой поиска. Стандарт Unicode теперь поддерживается и в профиле пользователя, и в названиях элементов сетей. Впервые появилась возможность принудительного завершения сеанса удаленного управления с управляемого компьютера через меню «Мои компьютеры». При добавлении контактов из интернет-пейджеров теперь поддерживается улучшенная работа с учетными данными в сети Facebook.

Подробнее узнать о технологии Comodo Unite 3.0 и загрузить себе установочные файлы для Windows можно на официальной странице продукта.

Источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

Severnyj написал(а):


> долгожданный сервис для установки подключения через VPN-канал до входа в Windows (вы можете подключиться к удаленному ПК, даже если на этом ПК не выполнен вход в Windows).


Если отключен ПК и нет питания на жестком диске - не верю.
Если ПК включен, но вход в учётную запись не выполнен - верю, но это уже ВЗЛОМ.


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Cleaning Essentials (CCE) 2.2 – набор портативных утилит для оптимизации и защиты*

В продолжение: http://safezone.cc/forum/showpost.php?p=95428&postcount=18 запоздалая новость и описание.

Вышла новая версия продукта Comodo Cleaning Essentials (CCE) 2.2, набора портативных утилит, с помощью которого пользователи смогут оптимизировать работу ПК, а также быстро обнаруживать и удалять с жесткого диска вредоносные приложения. В состав пакета входит три компонента - функциональный вирусный сканер, инструмент для анализа списков автозагрузки и диспетчер системных процессов. Как заявляют разработчики, Comodo Cleaning Essentials мгновенно идентифицирует и приостанавливает любые подозрительные и потенциально опасные процессы, запущенные на конечном устройстве.








Встроенный антивирусный сканер может похвастаться совместимостью с облачным антивирусным сервисом Comodo и поддерживает три режима работы – SmartScan, Full Scan и Custom Scan. Владельцу компьютера придется сделать выбор между тщательностью проверки и ее продолжительностью, а режим выборочного сканирования позволит организовать поиск вредоносных программ в специфических папках или разделах диска. Сканер справится с обнаружением руткитов, идентифицирует подозрительные ключи системного реестра и выявит другие разновидности угроз.

Первым делом приложение выполнит сканирование системы в рамках текущего рабочего сеанса, после чего предложит выполнить перезагрузку ПК и попытается обнаружить разблокированные вредоносные файлы. При повторном входе в систему на экран будет выведено диалоговое окно со списком обнаруженных угроз и владелец компьютера сможет собственноручно удалить вредоносные объекты, а также изучить список файлов, отправленных в карантин.

Утилита Kill Switch может использоваться для изменения приоритетов приложений и завершения их работы, получения полезной отладочной информации, перезапуска, удаления и приостановки отдельных процессов. Графики в правой части интерфейса в наглядной форме отображают информацию о текущей нагрузке на центральный процессор и устройства ввода-вывода, потреблении ресурсов физической памяти и использовании сетевых подключений. Все три приложения тесно интегрируются друг с другом и могут быть вызваны из единого меню Tools. Разумеется, пользователь может также запустить каждую из утилит с помощью соответствующего выполняемого файла.

Инструмент Auto Run Analyzer, как можно понять из его названия, пригодится в тех случаях, если у пользователя возникли проблемы с автоматически запускаемыми приложениями. Программа позволит выполнить тщательное сканирование списков автозагрузки и устранить обнаруженные неполадки.

Для получения доступа к пакету Comodo Cleaning Essentials пользователю придется зарегистрироваться на сайте производителя и указать адрес электронной почты, на который будет выслана ссылка на загрузку файла

Comodo Cleaning Essentials работает под управлением операционных систем Windows XP, Vista и Windows 7. Приложение можно совершенно бесплатно загрузить с официального сайта – http://www.comodo.com/business-security/network-protection/cleaning_essentials.php

Источник


----------



## грум

Можно к этому добавить что Comodo Cleaning Essentials (CCE) 2.2 полностью на русском языке. KillSwitch и Autoruns в этой версии тоже перевели на русский язык.


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Cleaning Essentials 2.3.219500.176*

*COMODO CLEANING ESSENTIALS 2.3.219500.176*

http://downloads.comodo.com/cce/download/setups/cce_2.3.219500.176_x32.zip
http://downloads.comodo.com/cce/download/setups/cce_2.3.219500.176_x64.zip



> What's new in CCE 2.3.219500.176?
> -----------------------------------------------
> NEW Checking for program updates
> FIXED Terminated process is shown in process view of KillSwitch as light-red in some cases
> FIXED 8G memory is not shown correctly in system information page of KillSwitch
> FIXED Memory leaks in LoadedModules view of KillSwitch
> FIXED Paths of some kernel modules are not parsed correctly in KillSwitch
> FIXED Rundll32 arguments are not parsed correctly in Autorun Analyzer



Источник


----------



## NOSS

*COMODO Internet Security 5.9.219747.2195*






*COMODO Internet Security 5.9.219747.2195 Released*


COMODO Internet Security Premium - FULL Installer

COMODO Internet Security Premium - Online Installer


----------



## грум

Открытие Российского представительства Comodo.
Источник
Ссылка


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Internet Security 5.9.22: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.

В последней версии исправлена ошибка, возникавшая при работе с дисками, файловая разметка которых отличается от NTFS.

Разработчик: Comodo Group
Распространяется: бесплатно 
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 60 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## грум

COMODO Cleaning Essentials 2.4.225190.192 Final

http://download.comodo.com/cce/download/setups/cce_2.4.225190.192_x32.zip
http://download.comodo.com/cce/download/setups/cce_2.4.225190.192_x64.zip
Источник


----------



## грум

COMODO Internet Security Premium 5.10.228257.2253 Final
What's New in 5.10?
--------------------------
IMPROVED! Compatibility with other security suites is improved in Windows 7 x64
FIXED! BSOD when corrupted executables are loaded in memory in Windows 7 x64
FIXED! HIPS can leak process handles with a special set of access rights
FIXED! Smart scan crashes under certain circumstances
Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Сервис Comodo SiteInspector не позволит скомпрометировать ваш сайт*

Компания Comodo, известный производитель средств защиты от интернет-угроз, предложила новый бесплатный сервис под названием SiteInspector. Этот инструмент предназначен для сканирования web-сайтов на наличие вредоносного кода и их автоматического обнаружения в известных «черных списках», таких как Google Safe Browsing, PhishTank или Malwaredomainlist. Как объясняют разработчики, SiteInspector позволит пользователям выбрать до трех страниц в домене и установить за ними неусыпное наблюдение. При обнаружении на странице любых потенциально опасных элементов клиент немедленно будет уведомлен об этом. 







Потребность в подобных инструментах обусловлена стремительным ростом популярности кибер-атак типа «Drive-by-download». Эти атаки предполагают использование существующих уязвимостей в программном обеспечении и незаметную загрузку вредоносного содержимого на пользовательский компьютер при посещении web-сайта. При этом, в качестве «рассадника вирусов» может выступать не только специально созданный злоумышленниками сайт, но и любой cкомпрометированный легальный ресурс. В последнем случае в список невинных жертв добавляется и владелец сайта, не подозревающий о том, что происходит за его спиной.

Еще более серьезные проблемы начинаются после того, как сайт попадает в «черные списки», составляемые некоторыми производителями систем защиты. На основании этих списков современные антивирусы блокируют доступ к неблагонадежным ресурсам, тем самым нанося непоправимый ущерб репутации и благосостоянию предприятия. Разумеется, при наличии квалифицированного IT-персонала владельцы сайтов могут самостоятельно идентифицировать угрозу. Однако инструменты подобные SiteInspector позволят автоматизировать процессы обнаружения вредоносных приложений на сайте и мониторинга черных списков и значительно сократят нагрузку на администраторов.

«SiteInspector значительно сократит промежуток времени между обнаружением проблемы и ее решением, – утверждает Мелих Абдухайоглу (Melih Abduhayoglu), генеральный директор компании Comodo. – Теперь владельцы сайтов будут узнавать о проблемах до того, как разгневанные пользователи начнут забрасывать их жалобами. Для того, чтобы оценить преимущества предлагаемого решения, web-мастеру достаточно потратить несколько минут на регистрацию и настройку параметров сервиса. Все остальные заботы SiteInspector возьмет на себя».

Список услуг, предлагаемых вниманию заказчика, включает в себя регулярное автоматическое сканирование трех выбранных страниц сайта, ежедневная сверка с популярными «черными списками» и отправку уведомлений администраторам по электронной почте. В случае обнаружения вредоносных элементов клиентская организация может рассчитывать на получение практических рекомендаций, позволяющих минимизировать угрозу. Наконец, среди достоинств предлагаемого решения необходимо упомянуть простой и понятный web-интерфейс, а также отсутствие необходимости в покупке, развертывании и обслуживании дополнительного ПО.

Для получения доступа к сервису необходимо зарегистрироваться на официальном сайте Comodo SiteInspector – http://siteinspector.comodo.com/. Регистрация является совершенно бесплатной.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*COMODO Backup 4.1.2 – бесплатный инструментарий для резервного копирования*

Компания Comodo Group выпустила новую версию продукта COMODO Backup 4.1.2, популярного средства резервного копирования для платформы Windows. Пользователям предлагается целый ряд интересных нововведений и усовершенствований, включая возможность создания загрузочных дисков на базе WinPE и обновленную, более стабильную версию сервиса Comodo Cloud 2.1.6.







Программное обеспечение COMODO Backup распространяется бесплатно и пользуется заслуженной популярностью у пользователей, которые испытывают потребность в простых и надежных инструментах резервного копирования и восстановления данных. Предлагаемый продукт позволяет сохранять копии отдельных файлов или целых дисковых разделов на внешних носителях, оптических дисках, сетевых дисках, серверах FTP и, разумеется, в персональных облачных хранилищах Comodo (при регистрации каждый пользователь получает в свое распоряжение 5 гигабайт пространства на сервере). В состав пакета входит клиентское приложение Comodo Cloud 2.1.6, обеспечивающее быструю и связь с «облаком». Кстати, клиент доступен не только для операционной системы Windows, но и для мобильных платформ iOS и Android.

Как уже было сказано выше, главным усовершенствованием, представленным в версии COMODO Backup 4.1.2, является возможность создания загрузочного диска WinPE (или образа такого диска в формате ISO). Указанная процедура полностью автоматизирована, все, что нужно сделать пользователю – это выбрать опцию «Create Rescue Disk» в диалоговом окне настроек и выбрать подходящий привод.

Другие изменения, представленные в новой версии, менее значительны, однако вполне достойны отдельного упоминания. В качестве источника резервной копии теперь могут указываться сетевые диски, а смонтированные копии (включая диски CCloud) воспринимаются операционной системой Windows, как сменные, а не встроенные носители. Таким образом, пользователи смогут организовать их «извлечение» средствами ОС.

По расписанию могут выполняться не только стандартные задания резервного копирования, но также и настроенные пользователем и сохраненные в виде отдельных профилей. При подготовке к архивированию данных пользователь сможет исключить из будущей копии системные и скрытые файлы, а также отменить восстановление защитных атрибутов файловой системы NTFS при извлечении данных. Последняя опция пригодится в случае восстановления данных на новом компьютере. В COMODO Backup 4.1.2 также исправлены многочисленные «баги» и недочеты, обнаруженные с момента выхода прошлой версии.

Приложения COMODO Backup 4.1.2 и Comodo Cloud 2.1.6 работают под управлением операционной системы Windows XP и более поздних версий и доступны для загрузки на сайте разработчика - www.comodo.com/home/backup-online-storage/comodo-backup.php. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Anti-theft защитит данные смартфона на Android в случае кражи*

*Владельцы современных смартфонов испытывают острую потребность в надежных и функциональных средствах защиты.*

В памяти мобильника хранится большое количество персональных данных, не предназначенных для посторонних глаз, и их пропажа может обернуться серьезными проблемами. Компания Comodo выпустила новое приложение для платформы Android под названием Comodo Anti-theft. Предлагаемый инструмент, как можно понять по его названию, обеспечит сохранность конфиденциальной информации в случае кражи или потери смартфона. Одной из наиболее полезных функций приложения является отслеживание пропавших устройств. Для того чтобы установить нынешнее местоположение мобильника владельцу достаточно отправить короткое текстовое сообщение на собственный номер с любого доступного телефона.







Перед тем, как приступить к работе с программой вам придется потратить немного времени на настройку параметров. В том числе Comodo Anti-theft предложит установить мастер-пароль, который понадобится для доступа к приложению, а также для отправки SMS-команд. Владельцу устройства также придется ввести контрольный вопрос (и ответ на него), позволяющий восстановить пароль. Еще одной обязательной мерой является указание телефонного номера одного из ваших друзей. В случае кражи мобильника, а также при несанкционированной попытке замены сим-карты на этот дополнительный номер будет отправлено уведомление.

После того, как вы подтвердили корректность введенных настроек, приложение предоставит полный доступ к своим «противоугонным» функциям. Как уже было сказано выше, предлагаемый инструмент поможет с легкостью определить текущие координаты смартфона. Если же шансы на возвращение устройства ничтожно малы, Comodo Anti-theft позволит заблокировать доступ к устройству путем отправки сообщения типа «lock#ваш_пароль». Подобным образом вы сможете дистанционно активировать сигнал тревоги, удалить конфиденциальные данные или попробовать получить изображение похитителя. В меню «Settings» пользователи смогут изменить пароль и контактный телефонный номер, активировать и деактивировать механизмы дистанционного удаления данных и многое другое.

Приложение Comodo Anti-theft работает под управлением ОС Android 2.2 и более поздних версий.

Источник


----------



## грум

Comodo Cleaning Essentials 2.5.242177.201
Новое в CCE 2.5.242177.201

• Новое. Полная поддержка Windows 8 Release Preview.
• Исправлено. Цифровая подпись файла не распознавалась в некоторых случаях.
• Улучшено. Расширен белый список для системных файлов.
• Улучшено. Дополнительная проверка файлов для избежания ложных срабатываний.
• Улучшено. Теперь окно CCE GUI может быть увеличено.
• Улучшено. Обновление вирусных сигнатур до перезагрузки при полной проверке, так что сканирование начинается сразу после загрузки системы.
Скачать можно здесь


----------



## грум

Comodo Internet Security 6 - чего ждать в новой версии
Comodo Internet Security 6 - долгожданная новинка этого года. Бесплатный комплексный антивирус без того завоевывает все большую популярность, однако, даже преданные фанаты этого продукта ожидают чего-то большего в новой версии.Больше узнать можно здесь

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Началось тестирование Comodo Internet Security 6.0 Beta*

*Новая версия бесплатного комплексного антивируса Comodo Internet Security 6.0с фаерволом, проактвиной защитой и песочницей доступна для публичного тестирования. Рассмотрим основные улучшения и изменения
Comodo Internet Security - бесплатный комплексный антивирус с передовой проактвиной защитой, надежным фаерволом и современными технологиями виртуализации.*

В ночь на 10 октября вышла 6.0 Beta-версия данного комплексного решения для защиты компьютера и важной информации от всех видов угроз. Рассмотрим основные улучшения и изменения новой версии. 







• Новое. Полностью переработанный адаптированный для сенсорных экранов и быстрого выполнения основных задач пользовательский интерфейс


Новый пользовательский интерфейс разработан с нуля, чтобы сделать CIS 6 удобным насколько это возможно. В то время как решение предлагает много расширенных настроек для продвинутых пользователей, начинающие пользователи найдут его очень простым в использовании.

• Новое. COMODO Cleaning Essentials и Killswitch интегрированы в CIS

• Улучшено. Значительные улучшения песочницы и виртуализации


Виртуализация значительно улучшилось, так что больше приложений теперь имеют возможность работать внутри песочницы.

Новая песочница позволила реализовать отдельный рабочий стол с собственной экосистемой приложений: Виртуальный киоск.

в Comodo Internet Security 6 также введена автоматическая виртуализация неизвестных приложений для продвинутых пользователей.
• Улучшено. Быстрое и легкое решение безопасности


CIS6 является самым быстрым и наименее ресурсоемким продуктом, из выпущенных до этого. В режиме реального времени отклика ПК значительно улучшился. Ручное сканирование в настоящее время стало менее ресурсоемким. Существенно уменьшилось время повторных проверок компьютера.

• Есть еще буквально около сотни других улучшений по сравнению со старыми версиями. Здесь перечислены лишь несколько основных функций улучшений. Есть много других важных функций/улучшений, которые вы заметите при использовании Comodo Internet Security 6: от интеграции антивирусного диска восстановления Comodo Rescue Disk до системы рейтинга, от виртуальных ярлыков до общих папок.​
Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Internet Security 5.12: бесплатная защита для домашней сети*

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.

В последней версии добавлена поддержка Windows 8.

Разработчик: Comodo Group
Распространяется: бесплатно
Операционная система: Windows All
Размер 88 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Comodo Personal Firewall v.5.12 - бесплатный брандмауэр для домашнего использования*

Comodo Personal Firewall - бесплатный брандмауэр, который предназначен для защиты компьютера от сетевых нападений и атак, а также различных угроз, таких как вирусы, трояны и другого вредоносного ПО. Программа обладает простым и интуитивно понятным интерфейсом, осуществляет мониторинг трафика в реальном времени. Несмотря на достаточно небольшой набор возможностей, Comodo Personal Firewall является надежным и удобным решением.






Загружать Comodo Personal Firewall v.5.12 по следующим адресам (Freeware): 
Для Windows 32-bits (66,6 МБ) 
Для Windows 64-bits (69,5 МБ)



источник


----------



## Matias

Недавно обнаружил, что Comodo Group открыла российское представительство.
http://comodorus.ru/


----------



## грум

*Comodo Internet Security Premium 6.0.260739.2674 Final.*

*Новое в Comodo Internet Security 6.0*

• Новое. Полностью переработанный адаптированный для сенсорных экранов и быстрого выполнения основных задач пользовательский интерфейс​
Новый пользовательский интерфейс разработан с нуля, чтобы сделать CIS 6 удобным насколько это возможно. В то время как решение предлагает много расширенных настроек для продвинутых пользователей, начинающие пользователи найдут его очень простым в использовании.




​
• Новое. COMODO Cleaning Essentials и Killswitch интегрированы в CIS

• Улучшено. Значительные улучшения песочницы и виртуализации​
Виртуализация значительно улучшилось, так что больше приложений теперь имеют возможность работать внутри песочницы.

Новая песочница позволила реализовать отдельный рабочий стол с собственной экосистемой приложений: Виртуальный киоск. 

в Comodo Internet Security 6 также введена автоматическая виртуализация неизвестных приложений для продвинутых пользователей.

• Улучшено. Быстрое и легкое решение безопасности​
CIS6 является самым быстрым и наименее ресурсоемким продуктом, из выпущенных до этого. В режиме реального времени отклика ПК значительно улучшился. Ручное сканирование в настоящее время стало менее ресурсоемким. Существенно уменьшилось время повторных проверок компьютера. 

• Есть еще буквально около сотни других улучшений по сравнению со старыми версиями. Здесь перечислены лишь несколько основных функций улучшений. Есть много других важных функций/улучшений, которые вы заметите при использовании Comodo Internet Security 6: от интеграции антивирусного диска восстановления Comodo Rescue Disk до системы рейтинга, от виртуальных ярлыков до общих папок.​
Скачать здесь.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Обзор Comodo Internet Security 6*

Comodo Internet Security 6 – это новая версии бесплатного продукта от компании Comodo Group Inc, предназначенного для комплексного обеспечения безопасности домашнего компьютера. В данной версии продукта был кардинально изменен пользовательский интерфейс и доработаны многие компоненты и сервисные функции.


Comodo Internet Security 6 разрабатывается американской компанией Comodo Group Inc. От других бесплатных продуктов для защиты домашнего компьютера Comodo Internet Security 6 отличается тем, что производитель позиционирует его не как антивирус, а как продукт, предназначенный для обеспечения комплексной безопасности. В целом с этим можно согласиться. Помимо антивируса и фаервола, Comodo Internet Security 6 включает в себя HIPS (входящий в состав компонента «Defense+»), автоматическую «песочницу», виртуальный рабочий стол и большой набор специализированных утилит.

По сравнению с предыдущей версией Comodo Internet Security 6 приобрел новый пользовательский интерфейс. Прежний пользовательский интерфейс был сильно перегружен функциями в главном окне и имел достаточно спорную их группировку по вкладкам. В новом интерфейсе все функции разделены на две части – базовые функции, позволяющие выполнять основные функции обычным пользователям, и так называемые «Задачи», которые позволяют настраивать работу всех компонентов Comodo Internet Security 6 и использовать специализированные утилиты. Предложенный интерфейс упрощает работу с Comodo Internet Security 6 и позволяет работать с ним на сенсорных экранах современных ноутбуков и планшетов. Однако кардинальное изменение интерфейса не является хорошей новостью «по умолчанию», часто изменения бывают неоднозначными или неоднозначно воспринимаются рядом консервативных пользователей.

Также в Comodo Internet Security 6 были доработаны многие компоненты безопасности и сервисные функции. Появилась функция автоматического запуска неизвестных приложений в «песочнице», возможность запускать отдельный «виртуальный» рабочий стол с собственным набором приложений («Виртуальный киоск»), возможность создавать загрузочный диск очистки зараженных систем, возможность отправлять подозрительные файлы на анализ в антивирусную лабораторию Comodo и т.д. Также в Comodo Internet Security 6 был интегрирован набор утилит Cleaning Essentials, предназначенный для дополнительной проверки системы, работы с запущенными процессами и объектами в автозагрузке.

В целом изменения связаны с доработкой и изменением уже имеющегося функционала, полностью новым можно назвать лишь виртуальный рабочий стол.


*Читать далее...*


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Rescue Disk 2.0 найдет и ликвидирует глубоко внедренные угрозы*

Компания Comodo выпустила новую версию продукта Comodo Rescue Disk 2.0. Пользователям предлагается загрузочная среда на базе OC Linux, которая обеспечит безопасную загрузку компьютера пострадавшего от вирусной атаки. А мощное антивирусное приложение Cleaning Essentials for Linux позволит справиться практически с любой глубоко внедренной вредоносной программой.







Упоминание о системе Linux возможно приведет в замешательство неопытных Windows-пользователей, однако у вас нет никаких поводов для беспокойства. Приложение Comodo Rescue Disk 2.0 может похвастаться исключительной легкостью в использовании и распространяется в виде компактного файла ISO, размером в 50 мегабайт. Просто запишите образ на оптический диск и воспользуйтесь им для загрузки компьютера. Встроенный антивирус Comodo Cleaning Essentials позволит выполнить сканирование системы в одном из трех режимов («Smart Scan», «Full Scan» или «Custom Scan») и оперативно ликвидирует все обнаруженные угрозы при минимальном вмешательстве со стороны пользователя.

В состав пакета Rescue Disk также входит несколько дополнительных инструментов. При возникновении проблем с подключением к Интернету вам пригодится встроенная утилита SliTaz Network Manager, предназначенная для просмотра и настройки параметров сети. В разделе «Applications» можно обнаружить ссылки на удобный файловый менеджер и веб-браузер. А если у вас нет возможности подключения ПК к серверу для загрузки обновлений, Comodo Cleaning Essentials позволит импортировать базу вирусных сигнатур вручную.

Список изменений, представленных в новой версии, достаточно скромен. Разработчики сообщают об исправлении целого ряд «багов» и ошибок, а также предлагают оценить новейшую версию антивирусного движка COMODO Antivirus Engine for Linux (1.2.3).

Свежую версию COMODO Rescue Disk 2.0 можно загрузить с сайта разработчика — http://www.comodo.com/business-security/network-protection/rescue-disk.php

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Comodo AntiVirus v.6.1 - бесплатный антивирус для ОС Windows*

Comodo AntiVirus - бесплатный антивирус, предназначенный для защиты персональных компьютера под управлением ОС Windows от всевозможных вирусов, троянов и прочих угроз, исходящих от сети. Программа проста в использовании, осуществляет обновление вирусных баз через Интернет, обладает основными возможностями, необходимыми для большинства пользователей.






Загружать Comodo AntiVirus v.6.1 по следующим адресам (Freeware): 

Для Windows 32-bit (49,9 МБ) 
Для Windows 64-bit (58,1 МБ)



источник


----------



## грум

19 июня 2013 года стали доступны новые версии Comodo Internet Security
Новое в версии 6.2.282872.2847
Основные улучшения и изменения 

• Новое: Расширенные возможности просмотра для главной страницы в меню "Подробная сводка"






• Новое: Возможность выбора нескольких элементов в сетках
• Новое: Кнопка поиска во всех соответствующих сетках
• Новое: Поддержка полной виртуализации для автоматической песочницы
• Улучшено: Производительность интерфейса, когда открываются основные окна
• Улучшено: Поддержка клавиатуры и сенсорных экранов
• Исправлено: Файлы из сетевых ресурсов не могут быть добавлены в доверенные
• Исправлено: Различные проблемы совместимости. связанные с виртуализацией
• Исправлено: Различные проблемы, связанные с Comodo Cleaning Essentials
Скачать можно здесь

_Добавлено через 1 час 23 минуты 41 секунду_
Обновление 5-й версии CIS до 6 версии с помощью специального апгрейда.
http://downloads.comodo.com/cis/download/installs/www/cis5upgrade/index.html
Источник


----------



## грум

Comodo Internet Security 7 
Началось открытое beta тестирование новой версии бесплатного комплексного антивируса Comodo Internet Security 7.
*Скриншоты*
Почитать что нового можно *здесь*.
*Источник.*


----------



## грум

*Comodo Internet Security Premium (2014) 7.0.313494.4115 Final*
*Новое в Comodo Internet Security 7 (2014)*
*Скачать*.
*Источник.*


----------



## Theriollaria

*Comodo Internet Security Premium [2015] 8.0.0.4337 Final*
http://cdn.download.comodo.com/cis/download/installs/4000/standalone/cispremium_installer.exe


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирус от Comodo позволяет получить удаленный доступ к компьютеру*






Решение Comodo Internet Security по умолчанию устанавливает и запускает VNC-сервер.

Исследователь команды Google Project Zero Тавис Орманди (Tavis Ormandy) обнаружил очередную проблему, связанную с программным обеспечением производства компании Comodo. В этот раз речь идет о продукте Comodo Internet Security, по умолчанию устанавливающим и запускающим VNC-сервер, предоставляющий удаленный доступ к компьютеру.

В начале февраля Орманди уже обращал внимание на решение Comodo Internet Security, предназначенное для защиты пользователей от вредоносного ПО и кибератак. Как оказалось, при инсталляции продукта по умолчанию осуществляется установка нового браузера под названием Chromodo – модифицированной версии интернет-обозревателя Chrome. Внешне Chromodo почти не отличается от Chrome и импортирует все настройки пользователя, файлы cookie и т.д.

Как отмечают исследователи, при инсталляции на компьютеры под управлением ОС Windows продуктов Comodo AntiVirus, Comodo Firewall или Comodo Internet Security, устанавливается программа GeekBuddy, предназначенная для осуществления удаленной техподдержки.

GeekBuddy устанавливает и запускает VNC-сервер с правами администратора, доступный по локальной сети. Одно время на сервере не была установлена парольная защита. Comodo исправила ситуацию, однако установленные компанией пароли оказались довольно предсказуемыми, утверждает Орманди.

«Любой авторизованный пользователь или ПО, запущенное на системе, могли получить пароль из реестра Windows и повысить привилегии, подключившись к серверу. Подобрать пароль не составит труда – он короткий, простой и предсказуемый», - отметил Орманди.

Эксперт сообщил производителю о проблеме 19 января нынешнего года. По словам представителей компании, уязвимость устранена в версии GeekBuddy 4.25.380415.167, выпущенной 10 февраля.

Источник: Антивирус от Comodo позволяет получить удаленный доступ к компьютеру


----------



## shestale

Спойлер: офф






Severnyj написал(а):


> Chromodo – модифицированной версии интернет-обозревателя Chrome.


Все они от слова хромой, поэтому даже не удивляет)))


----------



## -SEM-

Severnyj написал(а):


> GeekBuddy


 - легко отключается при установке. Сейчас время такое, что "по умолчанию" вообще ничего нельзя устанавливать . А пока бесплатной альтернативы Комодо не нашел для рядового пользователя. SNS - самая лучшая альтернатива, но потом пользователи звонят по всплывающим окошкам.. неудобно, не стал ставить.


----------



## Candellmans

После продолжительного "отдыха" обновился Comodo Cleaning Essentials
что нового:

Параметр командной строки для рандомизации названий окон CCE
Параметр командной строки для предотвращения перезагрузки во время сканирования
Опция логирования угроз и неизвестных файлов в KillSwitch
Опция для скрытия подписанных файлов Microsoft в KillSwitch
Установка приоритета I/O в KillSwitch
Comodo Cleaning Essentials скачать бесплатно - Антивирусные сканеры, проверка на вирусы


----------



## Candellmans

Comodo Internet Security Premium \ 10.0.0.6092

Что нового:
2016-12-22 | Автор Comss.one |
Компания Comodo выпустила новую версию комплексного антивируса Comodo Internet Security 10 с защитой онлайн покупок и интернет-банкинга. Рассмотрим основные улучшения и изменения

Новый продукт доступен для загрузки и установки. Comodo Internet Security получил новые функции и улучшения, а также исправления обозначенных пользователями ошибок.





*Уникальный инструмент защиты с поддержкой аппаратной виртуализации системы*
В качестве основной идеологии защиты используется тактика сдерживания и отрицания, которая отличается простотой использования и эффективностью.

Стандартная тактика защиты гарантирует доверенный вердикт для всех файлов. Это позволяет избежать ложные срабатывания.





Для оценки неизвестных объектов используются комбинация различных методов. Этот подход позволяет добиться высокого уровня защиты и обнаружения.

Для защиты используются белые и черные списки файлов, а для обнаружения - расширенный анализ файлов и пользовательские оценки. При обнаружении неизвестного объекта, его действия ограничиваются до тех пор, пока не будет получено заключение, является ли объект вредоносным или безопасным.

*Комплексный антивирус с поддержкой аппаратной виртуализации и защитой онлайн банкинга и шоппинга*
Запускайте любой файл в виртуальной среде - он не сможет навредить вашему компьютеру.

Виртуальный рабочий стол позволяет создать безопасную зону для игр детей, а также для собственных экспериментов. Можно абсолютно безопасно для реальной системы, устанавливать игру, приложения, изменять шрифты, обои и даже подхватывать вирусы во время серфинга в Интернете. Для родителей Авто-песочница и виртуальный рабочий стол станут полезными инструментами безопасности. При выходе из виртуализированной среды можно сбросить все изменения, чтобы удалить вредоносные файлы и приложения.

*Покупаете товары в сети и пользуетесь интернет-банкингом? Comodo обеспечит защиту ваших данных*




Comodo гарантирует безопасность и приватность во время онлайн шоппинга или онлайн банкинга. Причем, защита распространяется не только на посещение финансовых сайтов в браузере, но и на использование клиентов VPN или продуктов для обмена файлами, таких как DropBox.

Comodo Secure Shopping - новая функция в CIS 10, которая обеспечивает непревзойденную безопасность для сессий интернет-банкинга и онлайн шоппинга. При использовании защиты финансовые сайты будут открываться в защищенной виртуализированной среде, которая изолирована от реальной системы. Эта стратегия позволят создать непроницаемый для угроз туннель между целевым веб-сайтом и пользователем, который нельзя отследить или атаковать другими процессами на компьютере.

*Новый пользовательский интерфейс*




Разработчики с помощью нового интерфейса решили добиться улучшенной простоты и удобства использования. На каждом этапе они уделяли внимание дружественности продукта и упрощению навигации между настройками и основными задачами. 

Примечание: обновление на данный момент недоступно. Пользователи v8.x могут выполнить полную переустановку продукта для получения последней версии CIS 10.

*Новые функции*
*Защита онлайн шоппинга - доступна в бесплатном продукте*

Этот уникальный инструмент предоставляет эффективную защиту для онлайн банкинга и онлайн шоппинга, позволяя подключаться к Интернету с помощью защищенной виртуализированной среды.

Компонент доступен в версиях CIS Premium (бесплатно), CIS Pro и CIS Complete.

Основные точки защиты:



подключение к финансовым сайтам и интернет-магазинам с помощью выделенной защищенной среды.

защита от кейлоггеров блокирует перехват клавиатурных нажатий.

встроенный антивирус блокирует вирусы, Интернет-черви и трояны.

защита от перехвата данных предупреждает о подозрительных подключениях к компьютеру.

предотвращение снятия скриншотов с компьютера

блокировка MITM-атак за счет обнаружения фальшивых сертификатов SSL

изоляция процессов позволяет скрыть данные от других системных процессов.

*Основные улучшения*



Запуск любых приложений. В виртуальной среде можно запускать другие приложения для защиты от вредоносных процессов, а не только браузеры:

Защита удаленных подключений. Пользователи получают предупреждение, если CIS обнаруживает удаленное подключение во время сеанса онлайн шоппинга.

Защита от снятия скриншотов. Comodo блокирует любые попытки захвата экрана во время сеанса онлайн шоппинга.

Новые темы оформления интерфейса. Новые темы Arcadia и Lycia отличаются простотой и удобством.

Internet Security Essentials. Инструмент проверки сертификатов SSL защищает от фальшивых сайтов, которые пытаются украсть конфиденциальную информацию. Internet Security Essentials доступен в Comodo Internet Security, Comodo Antivirus и Comodo Firewall.
Онлайн установщик. Новый онлайн установщик позволяет устанавливать всегда новейшую версию продукта, даже при загрузке старой сборки со стороннего сайта.
Разблокировка приложений. Новая функция “разблокировка приложений” позволяет разблокировать приложения с помощью одного клика, независимо от того, какой компонент безопасности их заблокировал.
Расширенный фаервол. Comodo предлагает неограниченные услуги по удалению вирусов в рамках пакета Firewall Advanced. В предложение включена техническая поддержка Geekbuddy 7/24.
CIS Complete с 50 Гб облачного хранилища. Версия Complete получила интеграцию с системой резервного копирования Acronis. Пользователю предлагается 50 гигабайт бесплатного защищенного виртуального пространства для резервных копий.
*Другие улучшения*



Улучшены надписи, иконки, элементы навигации. Улучшены удобство использования и логичность интерфейса.

Внутренние улучшения системы отслеживания хэша файлов.

Внутренние улучшения системы оценки репутации файлов.

Многочисленные исправления ошибок и улучшения.

Релиз Comodo Internet Security 10. Что нового


----------



## Candellmans

*Установка COMODO Internet Security 10. Упрощенная инструкция по настройке и использованию*

2017-01-18 | Автор Максим Бояренко |
Вводная статья о COMODO Internet Security: выбор дистрибутива, опции установки; настройка и использование для новичков

Введение
Подготовка системы
Выбор дистрибутива. Обзор компонентов. Особенности установки и удаления
Установка
Настройка
Как реагировать на оповещения
Баг: оповещения HIPS о доверенных приложениях

COMODO Internet Security — комплексная система защиты, бесплатная как для домашнего, так и для коммерческого использования, причем в полнофункциональном варианте (за исключением некоторых онлайн-сервисов).

Следует сказать, что CIS позволяет довольно гибкую настройку, и поэтому по удобству использования и степени защищенности системы с установленным CIS корректнее судить о конкретной конфигурации, а не о достоинствах/недостатках продукта как такового.

В данном цикле статей разбирается логика работы CIS, выявляются проблемы этого продукта и даются рекомендации по эффективному его использованию. Все утверждения в статьях являются выводами из личного опыта автора, не претендуют на безоговорочную истину и предлагаются к критическому их осмыслению и обсуждению.

*Подготовка системы*
Заявленные системные требования COMODO Internet Security: Windows XP 32bit, Vista/Win7/Win8/Win8.1/Win10 32 bit & 64 bit / 152 MB RAM / 400 MB space.

Некоторые пользователи жалуются на некорректное удаление CIS. Мой опыт не подтверждает их слова, однако перед установкой комплекса рекомендую сделать резервную копию системы.

Замечу, что некорректная работа или деинсталляция CIS бывает связана с использованием всевозможных «оптимизаторов системы», «чистильщиков реестра», утилит для «полного» удаления программ или их установки «с отслеживанием». Моя скромная рекомендация — держаться подальше от подобных средств и доверить обслуживание операционной системы ей самой.

При установке CIS встроенный Брандмауэр Windows не отключается автоматически. Вероятно, эти продукты не конфликтуют между собой, раз CIS не дает предупреждений на этот счет. Тем не менее можно отключить Брандмауэр вручную: Win+R → wf.msc → _Свойства_ → в каждом профиле выбрать _Брандмауэр: Отключить_. Не следует, однако, отключать саму службу _Брандмауэр Windows_.

Рекомендую устанавливать CIS только на систему, гарантированно чистую от вредоносных программ.

*Выбор дистрибутива. Обзор компонентов. Особенности установки и удаления*
Официальным русскоязычным сайтом COMODO является ru.comodo.com (Внимание — не comodorus.ru!), однако он не всегда предоставляет достаточно полный и свежий набор дистрибутивов. Рекомендую брать дистрибутивы на официальном форуме или на сайте comss.ru.

На момент написания статьи (версия CIS 10.0.0.6092) предоставляются отдельные онлайн- и офлайн-установщики COMODO Internet Security, онлайн-установщик COMODO Antivirus и онлайн-установщик COMODO Firewall. Все они устанавливают разный набор компонентов.

Компонент _Firewall_ поставляется дистрибутивами COMODO Internet Security (установка опциональна) и COMODO Firewall (установка обязательна). В состав фаервола входит также Контент-фильтр. На мой взгляд, фаервол с проактивной защитой — это все, что необходимо.

Компонент _Antivirus_ поставляется, причем как обязательный к установке, дистрибутивами COMODO Internet Security и COMODO Antivirus. В нем нет острой необходимости, если проактивная защита настроена и используется должным образом. Впрочем, нельзя исключать появления вредоносной программы, которая бы обходила проактивную защиту, но обезвреживалась антивирусом.

Компонент _Internet Security Essentials_ поставляется как обязательный всеми онлайн-установщиками, хотя даже не упоминается при выборе компонентов. Согласно официальному руководству, это средство защищает от MITM-атак, если вредоносной программой внедрен поддельный корневой сертификат в системное хранилище сертификатов. Таким образом, ISE необходим, только если предполагается поражение системы вредоносным ПО.

Компонент _Secure Shopping_ поставляется только онлайн-установщиком CIS, установка опциональна; в случае отказа от него или при использовании офлайн-установщика можно будет впоследствии добавить Secure Shopping через интерфейс CIS. Этот компонент позволяет запускать браузер и другие программы в специальной среде, защищенной от внешних воздействий. Как и ISE, Secure Shopping имеет смысл только при совершении онлайн-покупок и других подобных операций на зараженной системе.

Компонент _Dragon Web Browser_ — это браузер на основе Chromium, поставляется всеми онлайн-установщиками, установка опциональна, рекомендую отказаться. Если возникнет желание опробовать браузер, его всегда можно загрузить и установить отдельно, как вариант, в портативном виде.

Компонент _GeekBuddy_ — это платная англоязычная техподдержка, поставляется всеми онлайн-установщиками, установка опциональна.

Компонент _Comodo Cleaning Essentials_ — это набор антивирусных инструментов, он не поставляется перечисленными дистрибутивами, а устанавливается дополнительно через интерфейс CIS. Особый интерес среди этих инструментов представляет менеджер процессов _KillSwitch_, который интегрируется с CIS. Существует также отдельный дистрибутив для использования CCE в портативном виде, но он не дает интеграции с CIS.

Независимо от выбора компонентов устанавливаются средства проактивной защиты: HIPS, Auto-Sandbox, Viruscope и облачная проверка файлов.

Как видим, нет дистрибутива, устанавливающего только фаервол, средства проактивной защиты и ничего лишнего. Чтобы получить «чистый» COMODO Firewall, придется либо воспользоваться онлайн-установщиком фаервола, а затем удалить ISE, либо воспользоваться офлайн-установщиком CIS и удалить антивирус.

Удаление комплекса или отдельных компонентов производится через апплет «Программы и компоненты» системной Панели управления. Компоненты Internet Security Essentials, Secure Shopping, Dragon Web Browser и GeekBuddy устанавливаются как отдельные приложения и удаляются отдельно от основного комплекса. Из состава CIS можно удалять по отдельности антивирус или фаервол (кнопкой _Изменить_), превращая его, соответственно, в COMODO Firewall или COMODO Antivirus. Comodo Cleaning Essentials удаляется вместе с комплексом.

*Установка*
Устанавливая CIS, необходимо обращать внимание на опции: может быть влючена установка сервисов Яндекса, Yahoo! или другого нежелательного ПО; кроме того, по умолчанию выбрана не бесплатная версия CIS, а пробная версия CIS Pro, что грозит полным отключением защиты через месяц. Отключать опции «Облачного анализа» и «Отправки сведений в COMODO» не обязательно, так как это все равно придется делать повторно при смене конфигурации. На вкладке выбора компонентов можно отказаться, на мой взгляд, от всего, кроме фаервола.







После установки CIS приступит к обновлению антивируса и быстрому сканированию. Вы можете прервать эту процедуру, но тогда CIS возобновит ее при следующем включении компьютера. Внимание: по умолчанию CIS без спроса удаляет подозрительные файлы в карантин.

Несмотря на то, что антивирусная база обновится автоматически, необходимо повторно запустить обновление вручную, чтобы проверить наличие новой версии или важных исправлений программы.

Рекомендую после установки комплекса добавить к нему менеджер процессов KillSwitch. Для его онлайн-установки следует нажать кнопку _Задачи → Задачи Sandbox → Просмотреть активность_.

*Настройка*
Для наиболее эффективной защиты сразу откроем окно настройки и на вкладке _Конфигурация_ включим вариант _Proactive Security_, на предложение перезагрузки пока ответим отказом.







Чтобы избежать конфликтов, на вкладке _Sandbox → Авто-Sandbox_ отключим опцию _Использовать Auto-Sandbox_ (вкладка _Sandbox → Авто-Sandbox_), а также на вкладке _Viruscope_ включим опцию _Применять действие Viruscope только к приложениям в Sandbox_.













На вкладке _HIPS → Настройка HIPS_ отключим опцию _Обнаруживать внедренный код_ (это полезная функция, но поначалу она может доставлять неприятности). Если ресурсы не на грани системных требований, отключим опцию _Адаптировать режим работы при низких ресурсах системы_. Для удобства увеличим _Время показа оповещений_ до 999 секунд (имеет смысл сделать это также в настройке фаервола и антивируса).






Опцию _Создавать правила для безопасных приложений_ оставим отключенной (ее включение — типичная ошибка новичков).

Для защиты пользовательских файлов откроем вкладку _HIPS → Защищенные объекты → Защищенные файлы_ и добавим в список любой файл, а затем отредактируем новую запись: вместо пути к файлу напишем *.* и нажмем Ok. В результате HIPS будет считать все локальные файлы «защищенными» и предупреждать при попытке неопознанной программы их изменить.






На вкладке _Антивирус → Антивирусный мониторинг_ зададим опцию _Не показывать оповещения: Блокировать угрозы_, поскольку оповещения антивируса чересчур назойливы.







Отключим антивирусное сканирование по расписанию: _Антивирус → Виды сканирования → Полное сканирование → График → Не вносить эту задачу в расписание_.

Чтобы избавиться от рекламных сообщений, отключим на вкладке _Общая настройка → Интерфейс_ опции _Показывать извещения от Центра сообщений COMODO_ и _При запуске показывать приветствие_.

Для усиления защиты и сокращения числа оповещений ужесточим глобальные правила фаервола: _Главное окно → Задачи → Задачи фаервола → Скрыть порты → Блокировать входящие соединения_.







*Если система гарантированно чиста от вредоносных программ*, временно деактивируем защиту: включим опцию _Не показывать оповещения: разрешать запросы_ в настройке HIPS и фаервола; также можно отключить антивирус (опция _Производить сканирование в реальном времени_) и облако (_Рейтинг файлов → Настройка → Использовать облачную проверку_). Затем пару раз перезагрузим компьютер и запустим установленные программы, особенно малоизвестные. Также произведем _Рейтинговое сканирование_ (_Главное окно → Задачи → Общие задачи → Сканирование_) и сделаем найденные файлы доверенными. После этого откроем вкладку _Рейтинг файлов → Список файлов_, выделим все файлы и в контекстном меню выберем пункт _Изменить рейтинг файлов на Доверенный_. Затем еще раз выполним перезагрузку и вернем защиту в прежнее состояние.

*Как реагировать на оповещения*
Одно из первых оповещений — выбор статуса сети. Вы можете просто ответить как есть, сообразно своему местонахождению: дома, на работе или в общественном месте. Впрочем, если сеть используется только для доступа к Интернету, то статус «Общественное место» подойдет во всех случаях.







Отвечая на оповещения HIPS или фаервола в _Безопасном режиме_, целесообразно отключать опцию _Запомнить мой выбор_. В противном случае ваши правила скоро превратятся в свалку мусора, разгрести который будет непросто. Безопасной программе лучше всего назначать не правила, а лишь репутацию доверенной — и тогда ей автоматически разрешится любая активность; а сомнительную — не запускать.

Если появляется оповещение о попытке запуска неопознанной программы, желательно навести о ней справки, например, на VirusTotal (отсутствие срабатываний антивирусов не гарантирует безопасности!). Если программа сомнительна, то выбираем вариант _Блокировать → Только заблокировать_. Если безопасна — выбираем вариант _Разрешить_, а в последующем оповещении о ее активности выбираем _Обработать как → Разрешенное приложение_ и делаем программу доверенной (_Рейтинг файлов → Список файлов → Добавить_).

Повторю: в оповещении о _запуске_ неопознанной программы необходимо выбирать варианты _Разрешить_ или _Только заблокировать_. Применять набор правил в этом оповещении — типичная ошибка новичков.

Набор правил применяется в оповещении об _активности_ неопознанной программы: для безопасной _Разрешенное приложение_, для сомнительной — _Изолированное_.






Если антивирус или облачная проверка срабатывает на безопасную программу, опять-таки наилучшее решение — добавить ее в доверенные. Добавлять ее в исключения антивируса — лишнее.

Напомню, что по умолчанию (если вы не сменили конфигурацию на Proactive Security) антивирус, не спрашивая, удаляет подозрительные файлы в карантин. Другой причиной удаления файлов в карантин без спроса может оказаться Auto-Sandbox, если вы не отключили или не настроили этот компонент.

При работе Auto-Sandbox неопознанные программы изолируются с показом уведомлений. В зависимости от ОС, на этих уведомлениях может присутствовать кнопка _Разблокировать_ — не рекомендую нажимать ее, так как это приведет к созданию лишних и вредных правил. Кроме того, вы можете получить от Auto-Sandbox оповещение о неопознанном установщике. Если отметить в нем опцию _Доверять этому приложению_, то также создастся бессмысленное правило. Еще один источник бесполезных правил, захламляющих конфигурацию, — функция _Разблокировки приложений_.






Итак, если HIPS, Auto-Sandbox, антивирус или облачная проверка блокирует _безопасную_ программу — просто _добавляем ее в доверенные_.

*Как делать не надо*:


запоминать выбор в оповещениях HIPS;
назначать проводнику набор правил HIPS;
разблокировать программы через оповещения Auto-Sandbox;
делать приложения доверенными через оповещения Auto-Sandbox;
пользоваться «Разблокировкой приложений».
*Баг: оповещения HIPS о доверенных приложениях*
К сожалению, даже после добавления неопознанной программы в доверенные HIPS блокирует ее работу оповещениями. Этот баг тянется со второй публичной бета-версии CIS 10.

В качестве решения предлагаю добавить в контекстное меню проводника специальный пункт, снимающий блокировку с доверенных приложений. Вам понадобится лишь скачать программу (пароль cis), поместить ее в любое удобное место, например, в Program Files, а также добавить в доверенные. Запустите программу — и она предложит добавить или удалить новый пункт контекстного меню.

Теперь, когда HIPS покажет оповещение о безопасной программе, вызовите в проводнике ее контекстное меню, удерживая клавишу Shift, и выберите пункт _COMODO: разблокировать_. После этого нажмите в оповещении HIPS вариант _Разрешить_ — готово.

При включенной опции _Доверять приложениям, установленным с помощью доверенных установщиков_ (_Рейтинг файлов → Настройка_) вам не придется даже добавлять программы в доверенные: они сами станут таковыми после применения к ним нового пункта контекстного меню.






Таким способом через контекстное меню вы сможете разблокировать сразу целый каталог с безопасными программами.

В прежних версиях CIS упомянутая опция ДПУПДУ представляла угрозу, сейчас ситуация значительно лучше. Но если вы желаете максимальной защиты, имеет смысл все-таки отключить эту опцию. Тогда придется сначала добавлять программы в доверенные через интерфейс CIS, а потом вызывать на них контекстное меню.


Подробнее о программе
Приведенных сведений и рекомендаций должно хватить для относительно эффективного использования COMODO Internet Security новичками


----------



## Severnyj

*Comodo Cloud Antivirus улучшает обработку неизвестных угроз*

Компания Comodo объявляет о доступности новой версии облачного антивируса Comodo Cloud Antivirus v1.8.407941.426. Релиз получил несколько важных функциональных улучшений

В новой версии Comodo Cloud Antivirus (CCAV) был реализован хотфикс, который исправляет обработку трояна-шифровальщика Petya. Ранее данная угроза игнорировалась антивирусом.







*Новые функции*
Для того, чтобы улучшить эффективность и ускорить отзывчивость внутренней инфраструктуры Comodo Cloud Antivirus по отношению к неизвестным угрозам, разработчики значительно изменили алгоритм анализа файлов. Решение будет поставляться в 2 этапа:

1 этап: данный релиз CCAV

2 этап: в ближайшие 2 недели будут реализованы изменения инфраструктуры Valkyrie

Изменения в текущем релизе:


Только приложения, которые завершили работу в песочнице, будут отправляться для анализа в Valkyrie напрямую и будут в приоритетном порядке классифицированы как доверенные или вредоносные. Вследствие этого, в разделе “Результаты анализа Valkyrie” будет отображаться статус приложений, которые отработали в песочнице.
Вы всегда можете отправить файлы в Valkyrie с помощью пункта контекстного меню ("Comodo Cloud Antivirus --> Передать в Valkyrie") или с помощью меню "Помощь --> Отослать файл".
Обнаруженные во время сканирования приложения (выборочная или полная проверка), данные о которых отсутствуют в Comodo, будут загружены на сервера для анализа - процедура будет выполняться таким же образом, как и в случае с Comodo Internet Security.
Меню "Настройки --> Рейтинг файлов--> Сообщить о ложном срабатывании" было переименовано в "Настройки --> Рейтинг файлов --> Отправленные приложения". В списке будут выводиться все приложения, которые были помечены как ложные срабатывания или были отправлены на облачный анализ во время сканирования по требованию. Все приложения в этом окне будут периодически недоступны для поиска в облаке. Чтобы узнать новейший статус вердикта безопасности файлов, придется повторно просканировать их. При исполнении приложений будет выполнен облачный поиск, а после запуска в автоматической песочнице, приложения станут частью подсистемы Valkyrie и будут анализироваться для последующей классификации как безопасные или вредоносные объекты.
Рейтинговое сканирование было удалено и заменено полным сканированием в качестве основной проверки после установки продукта.
При обновлении до новейшей версии Секция “Анализ Valkyrie” начнет работу с начала и будет показывать результаты анализа приложений, которые работают в песочнице.
После завершения 2 этапа, т.е. изменений серверной стороны можно ожидать следующие последствия:

A - Проблемы с облачной проверкой должны исчезнуть.

B - Приложения будут иметь статус “Анализируется” гораздо меньшее время.

Comodo Cloud Antivirus улучшает обработку неизвестных угроз


----------

